# 3D grow room designs



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 14, 2013)

google sketch up is awesome. i created this high tech grow room last night.

nothing is to scale, but this is supposed to be a 10' X 13' X 9' room.

2 5x5 flower rooms. only running 1 set of lights that will reside in one room for 12 hrs then automatically move to room 2 for the next 12 hours. that way we can save on lighting costs. can hook up black out curtains on both sides of the dividing wall. they can automatically be drawn back when lights move, then back in place after the move is done.

veg area will run a 6 bulb 4ft t5. with a nice catch basin for watering.

a closet for drying your harvested buds.

tea brew station, sink, and RO filter with dual water containers to store RO water.

hydrogen pro with dual propane tanks, and reservoir for recirculating water setup. hydrogen co2 controller, and iponic complete system controller. i couldn't remember if the iponic will control the co2 as well. might not need the hydrogen controller. 

a nice big utility closet, for all your storage needs. bottom 2 shelves were transformed into a DIY bubble cloning system. with 2 4bulb 2ft t5's


i'm going to start on the next one, which will end up being what my room will look like after i move to my new house. the new house isn't going to have as many neighbors so close to me.


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2013)

Very cool....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2013)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like a freaken Lab.  Nice


----------



## cubby (Mar 14, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> 2 5x5 flower rooms. only running 1 set of lights that will reside in one room for 12 hrs then automatically move to room 2 for the next 12 hours. that way we can save on lighting costs.




Why not just 2 lights on timers? Or one 5x10 room? All this moving from one room to the other is gonna' be expensive and it's gonna' break down. Plus, it needs a hole to pass thru, you'll never get a proper light seal.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 15, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Why not just 2 lights on timers? Or one 5x10 room? All this moving from one room to the other is gonna' be expensive and it's gonna' break down. Plus, it needs a hole to pass thru, you'll never get a proper light seal.



i disagree. in the long run, having a 40$ increase in electric bill, instead of 80$ will end up costing less this way. as it shows in the pictures about 1/3 of the wall dividing the rooms has been cut away. i can build a movable light seal that can be run in conjunction with the light movers for 50$ max. most likely less. 

running 1 1k light instead of 2 will save you 480$ a year where i live. thats worth buying a light mover in my opinion.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 16, 2013)

over my head


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 17, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i disagree. in the long run, having a 40$ increase in electric bill, instead of 80$ will end up costing less this way. as it shows in the pictures about 1/3 of the wall dividing the rooms has been cut away. i can build a movable light seal that can be run in conjunction with the light movers for 50$ max. most likely less.
> 
> running 1 1k light instead of 2 will save you 480$ a year where i live. thats worth buying a light mover in my opinion.


 
Get a flip box...1 ballast...2 hoods 2 bulbs.


hXXp://www.lightbulbsurplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1021&cPath=436&gclid=CJOY7uaBhLYCFaR_QgodGi8Ayw#googlebase


----------



## Growdude (Mar 17, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> running 1 1k light instead of 2 will save you 480$ a year where i live. thats worth buying a light mover in my opinion.


 
Running one 1000 watt light for 24 hrs is the same as running two 1000 watt lights for 12.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 18, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Running one 1000 watt light for 24 hrs is the same as running two 1000 watt lights for 12.


 
haha...great point


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 18, 2013)

there needs to be an option when i log on to the forums completely baked, where this :stoned: is stamped next to every post automatically


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 18, 2013)

Haha


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> there needs to be an option when i log on to the forums completely baked, where this :stoned: is stamped next to every post automatically



Lol...yeah been there many times. I hate when I am so baked that complex things are easily understood but simple crap is like Greek to me.
Advanced Algebra no problem, 2+2+6....uh, hurp a durp.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 19, 2013)

:48:


----------

